# Unity College (ME) Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Unity College*

Location:
Unity, ME

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
02/05/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Location: *Unity, ME

*Category: *Support Staff
*Posted: *Feb 4, 2019

*Job Description: *
*About Unity College:*

For over fifty years, Unity College has been preparing the next generation of environmental professionals and leaders to successfully face real-world challenges. We believe that we should serve a broad range of students from all backgrounds across the U.S. and the world. To be responsive to the rapidly changing needs of students and society, Unity College has adopted an enterprise model as its institutional organization, expanding the college into two distinct units that offer both undergraduate and graduate environmental degrees: flagship campus and distance education.

On our flagship campus, our liberal arts curriculum is built upon a unique framework of sustainability science, the first of its kind in the nation. A distinctive approach to learning provides our students with an exceptional, high-quality education, enabling them to drive real change with leading-edge knowledge and expertise within any of our 17 environmentally focused majors. Our unique location provides extraordinary opportunities for hands-on learning and research, and active and engaged students work together with forward-thinking faculty to make true community-based learning possible. From 225 wooded acres of farmland overlooking Unity Pond in the tranquil village of Unity, Maine, we prepare each of our students to make a mark on the world.

Our distance education unit, started in 2016, extends the effects of a Unity College education to adult learners, and beyond the physical confines of the flagship campus. Unity College Online offers affordable, accredited master's degrees and non-degree credits, ideal for working professionals seeking to advance their careers, helping students become the change maker the world needs while still honoring their commitments, wherever they are.

*
Job Description:*

The Public Safety Officer is responsible for the safety of all Unity College students, employees and property by patrolling all college facilities. Responds to security radio, telephone and/or RAVE notifications and completes walkthroughs of workplace buildings and residence halls. Works closely with Student Success to ensure the health and wellbeing of Unity College's students. Specific duties include (but are not all inclusive):

Models and ensures appropriate workplace behavior and appearance of the department that reflects the values of Unity College
Patrols assigned areas on foot, or in motor vehicle to ensure that personnel, buildings, grounds and equipment are secure
Remains alert for the presence of unauthorized persons and/or college policy violators; approaches suspicious persons and/or notifies police as appropriate; monitors violators until police arrive
Quickly respond to all campus emergencies including bomb threats, fire alarms, intrusion alarms, etc.
Examines doors, windows, and ensures security; monitors closed buildings for unauthorized persons and/or suspicious activities
Secures residence halls according to established procedures
Inspects boiler room and oil storage tanks according to established procedures
Patrols and monitors assigned parking areas and J-Lot cameras to ensure all is secure. Reports malfunctions as required
Performs periodic checks of emergency call boxes and night lights to ensure proper functioning; reports malfunctions as required
Clearly and consistently update daily electronic log with all incidents on each shift
Maintain effective working relationships with appropriate personnel in state and county law enforcement agencies
Monitors campus fire alarms and life safety systems to include inspections and documentations
Identifies, investigates, and resolves security breaches
Maintain Public Safety Evidence and Weapons room. Conduct monthly inventory of both rooms and dispose of any evidence as required. Report any discrepancies in the weapons room inventory
Conduct safety checks as required
Conducts fire drills for all residence halls at the beginning of each semester
*
Requirements:
*
The ideal candidate will possess a High School diploma or GED and two years of related experience and/or training; or equivalent combination of education and experience plus:

Must be ethical, trustworthy and flexible and present a positive attitude
Ability to read and comprehend instructions, correspondence and memos
Ability to communicate clearly in verbal and written forms
Must be familiar with Microsoft applications; word and excel
Ability to apply commonsense understanding to carry out instructions furnished in written, oral, or diagram form
Ability to deal with problems involving several variables in standardized situations
Employ critical thinking and active listening skills
Must be a team player and have the ability to work independently
Must have a valid driver's license and a good driving record
*
Additional Information:*

This is a full-time, calendar-year, non-exempt position. The current schedule is 4 10 hour shifts on and 3 shifts off. This position is a night-shift position currently scheduled to work from 4 pm - 2 am 1 shift and then 10 pm - 6 am the other three shifts beginning on Thursdays and ending on Monday morning. Must be flexible and cooperative in fulfilling responsibilities and meeting the college's needs.

*
Application Instructions:*

_*Unity College seeks to attract employees who share a commitment to the environment and to human diversity, and who have an interest in helping students develop an understanding of the richness and complexity of individuals and society*_.

Interested and qualified candidates should go to www.unity.edu/jobs to complete an application and submit a cover letter and resume. Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. We look forward to hearing from you!

PI107500266
*Application Information*
Contact:
Unity College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/9hpbqdhn9stvqzb9


----------

